

Elements of a successful graduate career [pdf] - jestinjoy1
http://people.csail.mit.edu/billf/talks/10minFreeman2013.pdf

======
josh_fyi
Selection bias: These are the few successful people. They are naturally going
to talk in platitudes: Love your work, be creative. They are not going to say:
Play politics, stab backs, be lucky.

I actually think that these unpleasant answers are NOT necessarily the correct
ones, just that you are never going to hear them in this sort of survey, so
the answers you do get can't be trusted.

------
indubitably
leave early

